# Is the 8-string all hype?



## sixty (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd like to get some feedback from folks who own or have played the 8-string. Is it worth it or is it just hype trying to catch onto a fad?


----------



## Nats (Jan 26, 2009)

hype/fad


----------



## Randy (Jan 26, 2009)

Meshuggah and similar bands seem to be the only *metal* bands to make the 8-string work in a fitting and original way. The lowest string might dip a little too far into the bass guitar range for most mainstream stuff, but it does their music(meshuggah and company) well. 

That said, I'd still consider one at the right price, although, I doubt it'd become my standard.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 26, 2009)

Not at all for me. My 8 string is the nicest guitar I have ever played and I make full use of all strings. I have had it for quite a few years, before the 8 string became a "must have" for shredders and chuggers.


----------



## mizfi7 (Jan 26, 2009)

It just depends how you use it a 7 string is just fine for what i do.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 26, 2009)

Its just another string. Just because meshuggah use them doesn't mean you have to make the same music as they do.


I'm firmly planting my view of it not being hype beucause i quite like mine and i play pretty much in the style of petrucci on 7's. It's just another tool in the quest to make awesome music. 


I don't really see an 8 stringer as a shredder guitar any more than a 7 string is a shredder guitar? Granted its got a better range up high but i don't use it as such. Nor do i chug like a bastard on the low F. 


Mainly use it to avoid detuning a 7 and for some nice but huge sounding/weird voiced chords that cover most strings.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 26, 2009)

It depends on how you use it. I personally would have a hard time using an 8 in a creative way in a metal context unless it was tuned for a high string, but I would have lots of fun with one for weird finger-picking, tapping, and other assorted clean ideas.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 26, 2009)

Maniacal said:


> I make full use of all strings.


 

Good players who play on eight strings have an 8 because they really use the range potential....

And dont forget that an 8 string is not a ''new guitar''.... Sure its kinda new in Metal.... But

Extended range guitars have been here for hundereds of years (classical 8 - 9 - 10 - 11 - 13 string) and (the familiy of the Luth being the historical reason for the modern extended range Guitars)

Classical guitar players for exemple who play on 13 string guitars dont have 13 strings just for fun... but because they need and know how to use the available extra range....  

Some of the music they perform comes from the Luth so they must be able to play all of those ranges on a Guitar.. (check out the video as exemple althew its an 11 string i think)

If its to have an 8 string only to look cool then its pointless to have one in my opinion...


----------



## Stephen (Jan 26, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Its just another string. Just because meshuggah use them doesn't mean you have to make the same music as they do.



Exactly!

my band are starting to do 8 string songs now and sounds nothing like meshuggah, just sounds like my band


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 26, 2009)

I dont use an 8 string yet with my band but I like to have it laying around the house. Its alot of fun and something different to mess around with.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2009)

How do you think of a 7-string as compared to a 6? It's the same idea. It's another string. It's more notes/range. As far as whether it is "worth it or just hype trying to catch onto a fad," that depends on you, and we can't really answer that for you. If you're the kind of person who would try something like this just because it's popular and get bored of it later when you find you have no real use for it (not that there's really anything wrong with that), then yeah. But there's no reason why you can't get some legitimate use out of that extra range.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 26, 2009)

I tend to use my seven string just as a standard guitar (I commit the deadly sin of transposing everything down, but I care not, for it is more br00talz), so I don't think I could adjust to an eight string - the avoidance of using F# power chords (they are simply too muddy and tend to break up) would be too much for me to handle.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 26, 2009)

Shockingly enough its just another string 

Theres a really cool death metal band that someone posted up here that played 8's in E.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 26, 2009)

I made an agreement with myself that with my 8, I was not simply going to transpose all of my old riffs/routines into the lower register like the immediate temptation would seem to be. It's a challenge from a creative standpoint and also a technical one- with the scale length, neck width, etc. it's like playing a different instrument. I guess you really have to play one and work with one to get the idea that it's not all hype.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 26, 2009)

Demiurge said:


> I made an agreement with myself that with my 8, I was not simply going to transpose all of my old riffs/routines into the lower register like the immediate temptation would seem to be.



You are a stronger man than I.


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 26, 2009)

Just pluck one note and listen to it. Part of what makes it sound the way it does is the other strings contributing overtones and noise of their own. Even for the musical options created by the change in timbre/character, a 7 or an 8 is worth the price of admission.

I forget where exactly, but I *think* that the development of the Brahms guitar was partly driven by this (and the obvious technical advantages of being able to actually play the piece without slamming into the wall of physical impossibility) -- The inventor saw the resonance and sympathetic vibration of the 6 string as unbalanced. Of course, I'm going from memory, so this could also be 100&#37; complete bullshit.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jan 26, 2009)

8's are cool, but I'm not impressed with any of the production models that I've played. If you're going to have that wide of a range, you're going to need a longer scale or multi-scale. For example, the standard scale LTD F-408 plays nicely except for the 8th string, because it's too loose, and that is before you get into problems you might experience with intonation. I'd like to have one that plays how it should.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 26, 2009)

Moar strings = moar possibilities

As time goes by I'm sure we'll see a lot more creaity things with the 8 string. Meshuggah are just the beginning. The instrument is really still in its infancy.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 26, 2009)

I still want to try one with a high string. I don't really have any desire to play lower than B, maybe Bb or A but that's it.

It's not worth the $900 minimum price though for me to try it...


----------



## ChaNce (Jan 26, 2009)

Re: that video: I shudder to even think how much that instrument costs.


----------



## budda (Jan 26, 2009)

I like the possibilities 8 strings provides. I also found that an 8-string is the first time i've been lost on a guitar in a while .

I heard Darren playing some damn fine jazzy? stuff on his Agile 8, and it goes to show that its just opening doors for whatever you already like to play.

personally i want an 8 with the lowest string being a B and a high A, i think that'd be really interesting.


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 26, 2009)

budda - I am 100&#37; with you on the high A. The low B is nice, but to my ear, an F# sounds like somebody riffing on a Warwick. I just think I'd get a lot more use out of the higher notes than the lower. 

It also wouldn't screw up all my positions again by forcing me to learn F# string root scales and arpeggios. Low B was/is bad enough.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 26, 2009)

I think the 8-string is no more of a fad than our beloved 7-string was 10-15 years ago. Just play what you like & love it.


----------



## Chritar (Jan 26, 2009)

im diggin collibus nice work 

and extended range instruments arent for everyone, depends on what you want to do musically. 

not too long ago, my band had an acoustic jam. i dont have an acoustic so i borrow one from my other guitarist; it has thicker strings(slightly rusty) and really high action with a baseball bat for a neck. i normally play rgs with 9s strung on them; super thin neck. i dont ever want to play that acoustic again, for me, it sucked, and i made that known that it wasnt happening. the other guitarist tells me, 'whats the difference, just play it'... this same idea applies to 6string and 7/8etc string guitars. theyre not the same, not for everyone; but those that choose to play them should get no more shit than a 6 string player

though pretty much everyone here is down with extended range; on other forums there are a lot of ignorant people who argue against extended range simply because they dont know


----------



## Kier (Jan 26, 2009)

sixty said:


> I'd like to get some feedback from folks who own or have played the 8-string. Is it worth it or is it just hype trying to catch onto a fad?



It is probably just a fad. Six Strings which are sufficient.


hufschmid said:


> Good players who play on eight strings have an 8 because they really use the range potential....
> 
> And dont forget that an 8 string is not a ''new guitar''.... Sure its kinda new in Metal.... But
> 
> ...



Positive, but those guitars are not tuned like a standard guitar are they?


caughtinamosh said:


> I tend to use my seven string just as a standard guitar (I commit the deadly sin of transposing everything down, but I care not, for it is more br00talz), so I don't think I could adjust to an eight string - the avoidance of using F# power chords (they are simply too muddy and tend to break up) would be too much for me to handle.



Why do you not just tune your six string down further? It is just like playing the regular guitar, but with a deeper sound.


vampiregenocide said:


> Moar strings = moar possibilities
> 
> As time goes by I'm sure we'll see a lot more creaity things with the 8 string. Meshuggah are just the beginning. The instrument is really still in its infancy.



A good mind = more possibility.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 26, 2009)

^ Dude, if you hate 7-strings, why are you here?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2009)

Did you join up just to knock on ERGs? This is NOT the forum to do that, buddy.



Kier said:


> It is probably just a fad. Six Strings which are sufficient.



For some, yeah, and that's fine, but some people like being able to do more.



Kier said:


> Positive, but those guitars are not tuned like a standard guitar are they?



No. I think those guitars are usually tuned chromatically or in small intervals on the lower strings. What's your point, though?



Kier said:


> Why do you not just tune your six string down further? It is just like playing the regular guitar, but with a deeper sound.



Because then you lose your higher range. A lot of people actually use all 7 or 8 strings. I use all the strings on my 7s.



Kier said:


> A good mind = more possibility.



Yes, and for a lot of people, more strings can mean a bigger canvas to work with, so to speak.


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 26, 2009)

Kier said:


> It is probably just a fad. Six Strings which are sufficient.
> A good mind = more possibility.



Some things are just not physically possible on a 6 that are possible on a 7 due to the fact that you can grab an additional fourth of range without shifting position. An 8 improves this by another fourth. To spell this out for you, you can cover almost the entire range of a 6 string in one position.


----------



## Gildean (Jan 26, 2009)

i believwe that 8 strings arwe our future. the extra strings add so many mor possibilities that 6 strings just arent enough in these times. everything that coould be made has been made with 6s so we need these new string to increase our range and posibilities. the two extra strings or one if your a 7er like me add plenty of more notes that it changes the entire instrunment. asthey say, evolvfe or diee


----------



## ghoti (Jan 26, 2009)

ChaNce said:


> Re: that video: I shudder to even think how much that instrument costs.



Yeah. It's beautiful music and instrument, though. Once you get into some of the extreme ERG's, ERB's, Sticks, etc, I'm wondering if you couldn't just save a bit of time and effort and just use keyboards...


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 26, 2009)

This thread is getting kind of weird.


----------



## Lankles (Jan 27, 2009)

1000 Australian Rupees says both one-posters are the same bicephalous troll.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2009)

The first one actually made two posts, but the other post was reported and promptly deleted (yay mods!). But yeah, you might be right.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 27, 2009)

ghoti said:


> Yeah. It's beautiful music and instrument, though. Once you get into some of the extreme ERG's, ERB's, Sticks, etc, I'm wondering if you couldn't just save a bit of time and effort and just use keyboards...



I'm seriously considering spending some time to get decent at keys.


----------



## ignitetheibex (Jan 27, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Shockingly enough its just another string
> 
> Theres a really cool death metal band that someone posted up here that played 8's in E.


 

INDEED THAT IS MY BAND!
our cd is about 90 percent complete now..
Sooon it shall be unleased!

www.myspace.com/ignitetheibex


----------



## loktide (Jan 27, 2009)

Is the 8-string all hype?

it's just one more string than a 7. i don't get what the whole philosophical hype/fad talk is about... 
just like with everything, play one and make up your own mind. I thought i would have no useful application for the 8th string until a friend borrowed me his rg2228 for a week. For me, it was like playing the guitar from a different perspective, so i was immediately sold on getting one.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 27, 2009)

I think that to be the true next step to the 7 string, it has to be multiscaled, probably 27.5" or 28.5" on the low side and 25.5 for the higher strings. With the 27" scale of the current 8s, I actually felt more restricted than I do on 25.5" 7s. I sold my 8 string because I just didnt feel as fluid, the longer scale did make it a bit less comfortable for me to play leads. Thats why fanned frets were invented, to get the longest scale for the low strings, for better tone, and the shorter scale for the higher strings to make them more comfortable and easier to play. 

Certainly, I've never seen anyone really using the 8 string for its true potential, apart from Josh Martin (Koalanights). He is the only guy I've really seen use the range of the 8, and do something more than just chugging and regular shredding. The 8 string has a while to go before it makes the real jump to being more useful than the 7. There has to be a limit somewhere, where the neck becomes too big, and you start losing fluidity again. I found the neck on my RG2888 perfectly manageable. A production 8 with fanned frets (which will probably never happen, even Dingwall fanned fret basses (a semi-production instrument) have a small instrument output, and they are very expensive. It will take a long time for a guitar manufacturer to do it, if ever.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Jan 27, 2009)

For me it is never enough!

8 string is hell!!!, so much more posibilities


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 27, 2009)

To the person who suggested keyboard, in my case, you're closer than you think.

I regret sometimes that I made guitar my instrument, versus piano. However, I did, and it's what I'm most comfortable on. I'm not especially great at it, but it's what I play.

This forum is of great importance to me, because it is filled with mostly like-minded individuals who share my interest in breaking through the range limitations imposed by the traditional 6. I don't see extended range guitars as a fad, but instead a hundred+ year old niche market that's here to stay.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 27, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> To the person who suggested keyboard, in my case, you're closer than you think.
> 
> I regret sometimes that I made guitar my instrument, versus piano. However, I did, and it's what I'm most comfortable on. I'm not especially great at it, but it's what I play.
> 
> This forum is of great importance to me, because it is filled with mostly like-minded individuals who share my interest in breaking through the range limitations imposed by the traditional 6. I don't see extended range guitars as a fad, but instead a hundred+ year old niche market that's here to stay.



You know, some players who only swear by 6 string (nothing wrong with that of course) will tell you....

Oh anyway if you want to play baritone its easy on a 6, just tune lower and put heavy guages....

Or they will tell you.... OMG i already have enough with 6 strings, its tough enough to play on 6 strings 

Well its not totally correct because you do miss range especially if you tune BEADGB because you dont have your high E

And also with a 7, you dont have to put thicker guages to play lower......

I see some bands who put really heavy guages on their 6 string (which are not always designed for propper compensation) and its to bad 

In my opinion (the way i see things), a guitar must of been at first designed with a 7th string because its a much more complete Guitar.. No wonder why Jazz players started playing on 7 strings


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 27, 2009)

Hufschmid - Exactly. I think that this narrow perspective comes from thinking too much inside the box regarding what makes a musical ensemble, then imposing their assumption on the music they produce/listen to/think others should produce.

Not all people think this way though, thank goodness - some prefer to compose, and let the music decide what the ensemble should look like. That's why we have weird and cool stuff like Peccatum, Shawn Lane, Philip Glass, Stravinsky, ...


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 27, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> Hufschmid - Exactly. I think that this narrow perspective comes from thinking too much inside the box regarding what makes a musical ensemble, then imposing their assumption on the music they produce/listen to/think others should produce.
> 
> Not all people think this way though, thank goodness - some prefer to compose, and let the music decide what the ensemble should look like. That's why we have weird and cool stuff like Peccatum, Shawn Lane, Philip Glass, Stravinsky, ...



Yet after all of this one question remains 

Why does a musician such a MAB does not play on an extended range Guitar yet? 

BTW anybody heard about this instrument? 

First time i heard its sound it made me cry, its so wonderfull...

Its a very rare instrument named the Baryton.... It looks like a viola de gamba... (there is no coincidence about the name, its historical and an extended range instrument  )

And some gorgeous Haydn...

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baryton_(instrument)


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 27, 2009)

> Why does a musician such a MAB does not play on an extended range Guitar yet?



I suspect that many virtuosi do, but that the world isn't really looking for them in the same way they were looking for an Yngwie Malmsteen in 1983. 

The strength of the compositions would need to be exceptional to break through the noise of so many competing and totally mediocre bands occupying the media's attention today. Technique is no longer interesting by itself - it would have to be sheer compositional genius to drive another Liszt or Paganini into the spotlight.

The Baryton is beautiful  It seems to be to the cello what the hardingfele is to the violin. The drone strings expand the tone wonderfully (that's kinda why I like floating-tremolo guitars - they decay the notes faster, but introduce more sympathetic and transient vibration to the sound.)


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 27, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> I suspect that many virtuosi do, but that the world isn't really looking for them in the same way they were looking for an Yngwie Malmsteen in 1983.
> 
> The strength of the compositions would need to be exceptional to break through the noise of so many competing and totally mediocre bands occupying the media's attention today. Technique is no longer interesting by itself - it would have to be sheer compositional genius to drive another Liszt or Paganini into the spotlight.
> 
> The Baryton is beautiful  It seems to be to the cello what the hardingfele is to the violin. The drone strings expand the tone wonderfully (that's kinda why I like floating-tremolo guitars - they decay the notes faster, but introduce more sympathetic and transient vibration to the sound.)



In ''hands without shadows'' MAB tunes down to B... thats why i'm wondering all the time why he does not switch to a 7..

Maybe Dean dont want too  a double 7 string would be a pain 

I'm in classical music ever since I was a little kid because my mother is a big name in the classical field... 

Check out her website.. Jennifer Paull http://www.amoris.com

She's an oboe player... Oboe d'amore... which is a baritone instrument  One of the reasons why i got into baritone instruments...


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 27, 2009)

It could be that MAB has really small hands?  I'm just guessing.

Also could be that since Dean is more of a fashion accessory company than a legitimate maker of musical instruments, they have told MAB that if he becomes a "difficult artist", he's lost his endorsement $$, which he probably needs to pay the rent. Again, just speculating.

By all accounts, your baritone instruments are really good  I'll take a look at your mother's site after work.  I grew up listening to classical too, and still have vivid memories around the age of 2 of both loving and being scared shitless by J.S. Bach's organ music.


----------



## lucasreis (Jan 27, 2009)

The 8 string is a very interesting tool and I think it will stay.

But I don´t see the need to use one, I´m happy with my seven string and the lowest I´ll ever tune is Ab (unless I want to play a cover that´s more downtuned than that).

It´s a good way to get more notes and a rich range but I think it´s kinda risky. Unless used in a very good way it gets boring fast, it´s too atonal for my tastes, I like the sound of a low B way more, or a low A, or Bb. 

But there are exceptions, like that song from Holographic Universe which is tuned to F and sounds extremely good, the Divine Heresy song with the ultra low tuning is also good and I like some of the Meshuggah stuff but I think the sound gets boring too quickly with the way they´re using the 8 string, I truly miss some of the Meshuggah stuff tuned to Bb for example. 

I think it´s a great instrument and it won´t go away, but it WILL be niche just like the 7 string, they aren´t the "future" of the instrument, they are a really cool and useful niche kind of instrument, just like the 7 string...


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 27, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> It could be that MAB has really small hands?  I'm just guessing.


 

I did ask to him because i happen to know him a little over e-mails and I also met him at one occasion a long time ago... 

But he does not reply to this question.....



Koshchei said:


> Bach's organ music


 

I'm a huge fan of Bach myself!


----------



## aeronaut (Jan 27, 2009)

never really got into the whole 8 string thing. although most of them are really nice guitars, my 6's and 7's do just fine for me. if i wanna go to F# i just dick around with one of my 7's.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 27, 2009)

Kier said:


> It is probably just a fad. Six Strings which are sufficient.
> 
> Why do you not just tune your six string down further? It is just like playing the regular guitar, but with a deeper sound.



No, they are not sufficient, and you will find no-one on this forum who will tell you otherwise. 

When I said I transpose my parts down, I meant my prexisitng ones (it helps to make the songs "heavier" - excuse the somewhat primitive language, but yeah, it makes them HEAVIER ). Whenever I write on my seven string, I use its full range, so, once again, a six string would NOT be sufficient.


----------



## Ishan (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't even understand the questioning behind all this, if you like the idea of an 8 go for it, if you don't well don't  who cares about hype and whatnot? just have fun, that's all


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 27, 2009)

Ishan said:


> I don't even understand the questioning behind all this, if you like the idea of an 8 go for it, if you don't well don't  who cares about hype and whatnot? just have fun, that's all


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 27, 2009)

i would tune super-low no matter how many strings my instrument had. having 8 strings would just mean not losing the higher register for me, allowing me to do clean parts and leads up there like before.

i really want an 8 string.

and i really want my 7 string to come home!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 27, 2009)

I believe that there is a hidden desire in all of us to at least give the 8 string a go.


----------



## sixty (Jan 27, 2009)

Good god! Look at the neck on that beast! O.O! Excellent point btw


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 27, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I'm in classical music ever since I was a little kid because my mother is a big name in the classical field...
> 
> Check out her website.. Jennifer Paull
> 
> She's an oboe player... Oboe d'amore... which is a baritone instrument  One of the reasons why i got into baritone instruments...



That's a very haunting instrument - very beautiful and reedy. It conveys emotion wonderfully.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 27, 2009)

Just to add another voice in the "it depends on what you do and what you play" category. If you decide that you need another string to go in one direction or another (not all of them are tuned from F# to E, low to high using standard tuning as a basis of comparison) and again, not all of them are used for rock of different flavours.  

Probably are a few world musicians playing very non-guitar lines on 8-string (single) electric guitars. A few Jazzers out there have gone beyond the 7-string, too. 

Also, if you're finding that one instrument doesn't work out, try something similiar or a different tuning, sometimes that's all it takes, too (not an endorsement for just buy one). 

Also, for some folks it's an alternative (myself) to purchasing a harp guitar, which is generally where many of the different above 6's came into play. I've even seen one where it was a 12-string (dual string courses) with dual-strings for the majority of the bass strings, too.

--------
If you like oboe, check out Djivan Gasparian, he's playing a duduk. A slightly older flavour on a similiar theme, oh, there are two players in the following vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDmeeGXip6U


----------



## sixty (Jan 27, 2009)

I would like to thank all of you folks for your input, there where some very fine points made (And some obvious ones lol). Hopefully when I come across an 8 string it won't have a flappy Gb


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 27, 2009)

The "7 string with an extra string" ones? Yeah. They are. F# is far too low, and most of the 8s have scales on them that make tuning up impractical. There's no fanned fret production instruments to fix this issue. As such, i could never really see the 8s catching on. 

However, shit like Charlie Hunter, though, where its a bass/guitar hybrid and chapman stick type instruments are amazingly awesome.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 27, 2009)

also in metal, Ihsahn now plays an ibby 8, let's see what he comes up with


----------



## jamescornford (Jan 27, 2009)

ive just started playing an 8 string and to be honest i didnt find it much of a transition from a seven string if anything i prefer the neck size and scale length....

cant see the downside personally, one more string can never be a bad thing!

roll on the 9 string!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 27, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I commit the deadly sin of transposing everything down, but I care not, for it is more br00talz



I do the same thing.  I'm transposing the Toccata & Fugue into Ass-minor. 



Koshchei said:


> Just pluck one note and listen to it. Part of what makes it sound the way it does is the other strings contributing overtones and noise of their own. Even for the musical options created by the change in timbre/character, a 7 or an 8 is worth the price of admission.
> 
> I forget where exactly, but I *think* that the development of the Brahms guitar was partly driven by this (and the obvious technical advantages of being able to actually play the piece without slamming into the wall of physical impossibility) -- The inventor saw the resonance and sympathetic vibration of the 6 string as unbalanced. Of course, I'm going from memory, so this could also be 100&#37; complete bullshit.



Not if you palm mute.  Unless you're playing clean the overtones would probably sound like Ass anyway. Now on piano, I happen to know having an extra 8 notes on the bottom end is really something to behold... Even if you never use them. Awesome overtones.

I think it's the fixed scale of the guitar itself that is unbalanced. I'm not sure. But I do know bass notes sound better when they've got a longer scale and treble notes sound better on a shorter scale.

As for an 8 string? I don't think I'd want the baritone units being made right now. My mind is tuned to A, and I think that's where I'm going to stay. I'd like to have a fanned fret 8-string tuned Drop-A with an A440 on top.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a piano player, and approach the guitar the same way when I play piano. I use the full range of the instrument, and understand what range of emotions are possible just by transposing my octaves.

I want an 8 because its the largest standard tuning based amount of strings I could have. My hands couldn't handle a 9 string neck (though it wouldn't stop me from buying one in the right oppertunity).

I experiment now with tunings a lot, and just sometimes wish I could just have two or three extra strings.


----------



## Harry (Jan 28, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I believe that there is a hidden desire in all of us to at least give the 8 string a go.



Definitely man.
I have no desire to buy an 8 string and most likely never will, but I get the urge to want to at least play an 8 string from time to time, because I can see it's practical worth.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 28, 2009)

Trespass said:


> I'm a piano player, and approach the guitar the same way when I play piano. I use the full range of the instrument, and understand what range of emotions are possible just by transposing my octaves.



LOL! For those looking into the extended range coming in from a Piano background a few of the aforementioned tapping instruments might be a better choice/fit as they are mechanically very similiar to pianos/keyboards with the exception that you would now have the ability to play unisons (same note from two different strings). Unless you're willing and able to either modify your piano or reprogram the tuning of your keyboard.

For me, I found that the lack of open strings and drones made the decision to abandon those same tapping instruments and look more into multi-neck or non-tapping extended range string instruments a bit more.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I just got my C-8 Hellraiser today! First time I've ever played an 8 aswell and it was a super quick transition! I love it more than playing on my sevens. I'll probably be selling a couple of them so I can start saving for a custom 8!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 29, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> LOL! For those looking into the extended range coming in from a Piano background a few of the aforementioned tapping instruments might be a better choice/fit as they are mechanically very similiar to pianos/keyboards with the exception that you would now have the ability to play unisons (same note from two different strings). Unless you're willing and able to either modify your piano or reprogram the tuning of your keyboard.
> 
> For me, I found that the lack of open strings and drones made the decision to abandon those same tapping instruments and look more into multi-neck or non-tapping extended range string instruments a bit more.



What was funny about what he said?


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 29, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> LOL! For those looking into the extended range coming in from a Piano background a few of the aforementioned tapping instruments might be a better choice/fit as they are mechanically very similiar to pianos/keyboards with the exception that you would now have the ability to play unisons (same note from two different strings). Unless you're willing and able to either modify your piano or reprogram the tuning of your keyboard.
> 
> For me, I found that the lack of open strings and drones made the decision to abandon those same tapping instruments and look more into multi-neck or non-tapping extended range string instruments a bit more.


 
There's also our good friend, Mr. Vibrato, who is so much more lush and dramatic on a conventional guitar.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 29, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> What was funny about what he said?



What was wryly humorous about what was said previously in this thread relative to my own comment, is that this particular discussion is something that came up a few times in Stickwire many, many moons ago when I was part of that group. Namely, "... is it easier to get into the playing a tapping instrument (sic) from a piano background vs. that of a guitar or bass guitar player?"

The answer to the above question really ends up being, "... it depends..." 
"What were you playing before hand?" "How similar mechanically to what instrument you are actively playing now is this ________ (insert 'tapping instrument,' 'extended range instrument,' 'motion-based synthesizer' or 'percussion-based synthesizer')?" "How steep is the learning curve between what you actively playing now and how well do you handle such changes?" 

Not trying to poke fun at anyone in particular just "interesting" to see similar arguments come about in slightly different circumstances and applications. 

Does this answer your question/concern?


To AceOfSpades1, congrats on the purchase! Glad to read that you're digging the new beastie.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 29, 2009)

Is a 7 string all hype.

This site goes to prove hell no.

The 8 string isn't for everyone. But it's useful for anyone who really wants more range either simply in notes or for even more hand positioning. I bought my first 7 string thinking hey I tune to b sometimes but even more than that how much easier some songs like Paganini's fifth caprice would be if i had an extra string. I haven't personally made the jump to 8s yet. But plan to get one relatively soon. Though I may go the high A route opposed to low f sharp. Not really sure yet.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 30, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> What was wryly humorous about what was said previously in this thread relative to my own comment, is that this particular discussion is something that came up a few times in Stickwire many, many moons ago when I was part of that group. Namely, "... is it easier to get into the playing a tapping instrument (sic) from a piano background vs. that of a guitar or bass guitar player?"
> 
> The answer to the above question really ends up being, "... it depends..."
> "What were you playing before hand?" "How similar mechanically to what instrument you are actively playing now is this ________ (insert 'tapping instrument,' 'extended range instrument,' 'motion-based synthesizer' or 'percussion-based synthesizer')?" "How steep is the learning curve between what you actively playing now and how well do you handle such changes?"
> ...




I was very interested in stick/tap instruments, but a conventional guitar is more versatile. I play a lot of eastern style music, requiring unconventional pitch bend and vibrato. If anything, if I was to recommend something to myself in the third person, I would recommend a 10 string fretless classical. It more accurately reflects my style of play.


----------



## Variant (Jan 30, 2009)

All I gotta say is, _*if*_ you can find a forum where pianists/keyboardists are debating the "hype" of 88-key keyboards versus 61-key or 76-key ones, I might start to think this thread (and all similar ones that came before it) is anything but completely fucking stupid.  Guitarists are weird fuckers sometimes.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes but Jimi Hendrix didn't use 8 strings, why should anyone else!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 31, 2009)

If you are interested in painting with the exact same color palette, from an instrument range perspective (only), as everyone else, then an ERG is not for you. If you are interested going beyond convention, then it is. It is just that simple. 

Play what makes you happy, and do not trivialize someone or something that has MORE range than you potentially. That is very one-dimensional thinking. No one says you have to have a low F#/Gb if you find it too low, open your mind and try a high G or A.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 1, 2009)

Ive been tuning down to E since 2002 now, and its always been about range and freedom for me. A plethora of high notes and very little bass range is limiting, so 6 strings seem silly to me.

Would any piano player want to give up that 4th of his range?

Now that said, I definitely feel that the current wave of 8's flooding the market the last 3 years has spawned a lot of players to just straight up rip off Meshuggah with no apologies, and I do frown on that. THAT is the 'hype' part or at least the trend.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 1, 2009)

As stated before - ERG's have been around for a long time. They're just new in metal (atleast 8 strings are) and therefore people are freaking out because now a guitarist has more range. Whether it's hype or useful or not is up to you. I know for a fact I want ATLEAST two eight strings, one with a longer scale (agile or Ibby) for F#-E tuning and one with a shorter scale (LTD or Schecter) for B-A tuning. It's just how you use it. If you're going to really explore the new territory, then yes, it's more than worth it. I love them.

If all you're going to do is move your current riffs down and chug the F# (oh god, you have no idea how many tools I know who would do this  "OMG A LOW F#?!?!? THAT'S SO* METAL!!!*" is a direct quote) then no, it's by far not worth it for you to try an 8, or even a 7, or even really be playing a guitar.

I think the reason people seem to think it's "hype" is because guitarist are so stuck in one way. I mean, for the longest time we had 6 strings, with Gibson and Fender. When the FR came a long, I'm sure some people just brushed it off because "eh, it's just hype". Now it's a big part of certain people's styles, just as the 8 string will (and in some cases already has) become. I'm sure within a few years something newer will come out and there will be a topic that mirrors this, it's just the guitar playing community is changing with time.



stuh84 said:


> Yes but Jimi Hendrix didn't use 8 strings, why should anyone else!



... I seriously hope you're joking.


----------



## stuh84 (Feb 1, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> ... I seriously hope you're joking.



I hate Hendrix. And most guitarists. Hence my dig at his disciples and faithful followers.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 1, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Play what makes you happy, and do not trivialize someone or something that has MORE range than you potentially. That is very one-dimensional thinking. No one says you have to have a low F#/Gb if you find it too low, open your mind and try a high G or A.



Perfectly said.

/Thread


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 1, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> I hate Hendrix. And most guitarists. Hence my dig at his disciples and faithful followers.



Thank you  I totally agree with you, hendrix wasn't that fantastic


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 1, 2009)

Variant said:


> All I gotta say is, _*if*_ you can find a forum where pianists/keyboardists are debating the "hype" of 88-key keyboards versus 61-key or 76-key ones, I might start to think this thread (and all similar ones that came before it) is anything but completely fucking stupid.  Guitarists are weird fuckers sometimes.





Bad comparison. There is nothing aside from size that allows pianos to go up to 88 keys from 61. When adding more keys, all you need is more strings capable of hitting the note you're aiming for. On guitar, not only do you have to worry about the scale of the instrument and its ability to handle more strings in either direction or how a long scale effects higher notes' timbre of vice versa, you also have the issue of intonation and amplifcation on top of that, issues that just arent there for pianos.

If you're using it in a metal context, especially really really heavy shit, you have to take into account how it sounds in a band context, as well. That too, is limiting.


----------



## Trespass (Feb 1, 2009)

Variant said:


> All I gotta say is, _*if*_ you can find a forum where pianists/keyboardists are debating the "hype" of 88-key keyboards versus 61-key or 76-key ones, I might start to think this thread (and all similar ones that came before it) is anything but completely fucking stupid.  Guitarists are weird fuckers sometimes.



Pianists debate the hype surrounding key modellers (like the new Roland V-Piano) and other 'grand piano' replacement style keyboards. And bitch about the feel, lack of resonation etc. A lot of jazz pianists also feel entitled to a real acoustic piano at a gig, not just a house synth, or have to bring their own.

And they also debate different lengths and scales of grand piano, scoff at the notion an upright could ever match the purity of a grand, and some purists dislike triple wrapping, different string materials, and the new hybrid pianos.

And some stimulate that the lower octave on a Bosendorfer Imperial Grand is useless.

ERG isn't just pitch range, its also the timbre produced from the scale. Whether that scale is "short", to long, to multi-scale.


----------



## Variant (Feb 1, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Bad comparison. There is nothing aside from size that allows pianos to go up to 88 keys from 61. When adding more keys, all you need is more strings capable of hitting the note you're aiming for. On guitar, not only do you have to worry about the scale of the instrument and its ability to handle more strings in either direction or how a long scale effects higher notes' timbre of vice versa, you also have the issue of intonation and amplifcation on top of that, issues that just arent there for pianos.
> 
> If you're using it in a metal context, especially really really heavy shit, you have to take into account how it sounds in a band context, as well. That too, is limiting.



Yes, but that's all up the the user to choose weather to adapt to / cope with... that has hardly to with 'hype' and simply to do with individual musician's choices. You guys all overthink this shit, it's music, not nuclear power generation. This could easily be another long winded convo about floating bridges vs. hardtails, or basswood vs. mahogany... but in the end, does the average listener give a shit? Jimi payed a right handed Strat upside down, Devin Townsend tunes to open C, Jerry Garcia had more fricken' knobs on his guitar than most guitarists would care to think about, Robert Smith is fond of 30" Bass VI type guitars. Do their choices of what work for them warrant putting a microscope on every facet of said choices? Maybe to some, but to the average appreciator of their respective works, and to the musicians themselves, almost certainly not. You guys just keep on having your philosophical discussions on things like weather just intonation scales should be worthy of existing or not, and so on... I'm just gonna quote Frank Zappa here:






*"Shut up, and play yer guitar."*


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd love to play an 8 stringer. I love my 7.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 3, 2009)

Not an 8 string _player_ yet, but i do plan on owning one soon.

The way i see it, the 8 string is just another tool to work with. It allows for multi scaling, longer scale length (and thus lower tunings/clearer, sharper sound), more notes to work with, more versatility with tuning and so on...

For me personally, it means i can tune it to a comfortably low level, with drop G#, drop G# tuning, and still have normal sounding strings after that. It also means i can play more comfortably for me with the sccale length (nearly upright).

All in all, i think its great. Definately a very personal decision, and whether you will or wont use it is entirely up to the player. My 2 cents


----------



## Mazzakazza (Feb 3, 2009)

Hufschmid, or anyone else; who is the composer/player of that piece on page 1? Great playing.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Feb 3, 2009)

Personally I think its a great instrument. I'm trying to incorporate it in my band. My approach to it is pretty simple: transpose my riffs down and go chugga chugga for choruses and for the verses and bridge I use the Chapman Stick method of tapping out Chords and melody.

Its a toughie: but I've been playing the Chapman stick method on my 6 strings, so getting an 8 string makes playing some bass lines easier and you get a lot of chord / melody and fretboard space


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 3, 2009)

Mazzakazza said:


> Hufschmid, or anyone else; who is the composer/player of that piece on page 1? Great playing.




Sylvius Leopold Weiss, one of the greatest Luth composers  He was forgotten for about 200 years before his music was re discovered in the 20th century...

So this is a great exemple of Luth music transcribed for Guitar which would be impossible to play without an extended range Guitar 

http://www.slweiss.com/






I love this music, its orgasmic


----------



## WhiteShadow (Feb 3, 2009)

Since when is having more tonal possibilities considered hype?


----------



## Mazzakazza (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot, that's some awesome playing.


----------



## raifo (Feb 5, 2009)

i think they are cool, i love meshuggah and the deftones. but some people just need to get a harp


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 5, 2009)

raifo said:


> i think they are cool, i love meshuggah and the deftones. but some people just need to get a harp



what do you mean by that.. some people need to get a harp?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 5, 2009)

I think he was implying humour... Some guitars have so many strings and are so neck-wide that they should be done with it and get a harp...


----------



## arktan (Feb 5, 2009)

It was in one of the reviews of the Ibanez RG2228

something like 



> And if this guitar doesn't have enough strings for your taste then go and buy a fucking harp!


----------



## Ishan (Feb 5, 2009)

Get tell that to guys playing 14 strings Warr Guitars


----------



## tr4c3 (Feb 5, 2009)

I think they are starting to catch on a lot more with popularity and what with more production models coming out, but my interest in them has nothing to do with fad/hype. Being very lead playing and looking to try something new (to me), the idea of an 8 string has caught my mind. I love 7 strings and I still may end up grabbing a 7 string, but as stated before, the extra string/range seems nice to have, and I plan to make use of that. As for bands like Meshuggah, I've heard of them, but I don't even listen to them. I'd like to get an 8 and retune it with a low B instead of the F#.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 5, 2009)

Is it a fad? Who cares.

It's another instrument, another tool. All the same arguments for a 7 apply. It isn't just a case of having those couple of lower notes or being able to tune lower. Firstly for me a 7 string neck feels more comfortable than a 6, some people say the same about 8's.

Other benefits include new notes in the same position, this means more musical possibilities. New chord options. More neck and heel offering tonal advantages and potential stability advantages. 

With ERG's you get advantages not disadvantages.

7 string and 8 string guitars will never go away, they might go through high and low points of popularity but as long as there are people who recognise the benefits and potential they offer there will always be people who play them.


----------



## thebhef (Feb 5, 2009)

How many people do you see playing Warr guitars or Chapman sticks? It's kind of the same thing because you've ventured pretty deeply into the bass range. Some people dig it, some don't.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 5, 2009)

Not a long time ago over here, the 7 string guitar was ''dead''...... 

Nobody bought them anymore...

Guess what, now they are really back and more and more musicians want to experience them.....

Now more and more musicians are curious about what an 8 has to offer.... We are not only talking about ''metal musicians'' here because there is so much diversity of styles into which this instrument can contribute...

I am really looking forward too see the new composition of some bands who play on 8 strings, its becoming very interesting too see how those musicians take the benefits of this extra range


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 5, 2009)

Hufschmid/Patrick,

Thanks for those two bits of Youtube and for the link. Lute's are awesome and lots of fun to play, too, ... just VERY delicate and fragile. Greatly enjoyed seeing Martin Barre playing one a few times with Jethro Tull, though nothing like this gent, Weiss.

There are also a few Oud's (this is the fretless precursor to the Lute) that have some hefty numbers of strings to them. David Torn actually teaches on one of these fairly frequently.

Thebhef,

Relative to the response concerning two of the many tapping instruments out there, again, it is a VERY tiny minority, with only two folks who are generally recognized around the world, Tony Levin on a Chapman Stick, and Trey Gunn on a Warr Guitar. Much of this has to deal with the fact that these instruments tend to be used/tried by folks looking to do more than play guitar, bass, piano or drums (just going through the quick background of the last stick and warr guitar meetups I've been to). Also, (this is a generalization) more folks playing a tapping instruments tend to favor more "experimental" forms of music, so again, a much tinier selection of folks who are going to be interested in listening to and possibly gaining interest in playing such instruments. There are quite a number of players of these instruments who play more mainstream fare, but do not have the exposure of either Trey or Tony.

Back on topic:
LOL! (At myself for taking so long to get back on-topic.) In the case of the 8-string guitar, it is "closer" to what folks think of as an "accepted" instrument and will have an easier go of things, much like the 7-string guitar. Much like the 7-string guitar, in my opinion, the 8-string is currently being used in only a few genres of music, and only by a few artists (relative to the number of 6-string electric guitar players out there). Like the 7-string guitar where it has gone through periods of adjustment (Steve Vai used his, didn't use it, anymore, occasionally uses it, now... <-- this was how my interest was initially piqued) in exposure and use; just to use a very mainstream example. Several Jazz players were using custom hollow archtops quite a number of years prior to Vai, ... just no exposure. 

Have to agree, again with Patrick in seeing more musicians showing interest in 8-string guitars, how they are tuned and what they are doing with them; are they using E-Bows, are they using loopers, are they playing clean, and what genre are they playing them within, etc. ?


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 5, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Hufschmid/Patrick,
> 
> Thanks for those two bits of Youtube and for the link. Lute's are awesome and lots of fun to play, too, ... just VERY delicate and fragile. Greatly enjoyed seeing Martin Barre playing one a few times with Jethro Tull, though nothing like this gent, Weiss.
> 
> There are also a few Oud's (this is the fretless precursor to the Lute) that have some hefty numbers of strings to them. David Torn actually teaches on one of these fairly frequently.



One of the gutar makers over here also builds luths, he is very famous and one of the best luth makers in europe (Maurice Ottiger)....

I been several times to visit him because luth facinates me... Especially the ship carving work and the required skills to actually build such an amazing historical instrument


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 5, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> One of the gutar makers over here also builds luths, he is very famous and one of the best luth makers in europe (Maurice Ottiger)....
> 
> I been several times to visit him because luth facinates me... Especially the ship carving work and the required skills to actually build such an amazing historical instrument



The time and conditions necessary for those very thin wood strips to be laminated, together and shaped (this is where the boat-building comes in) I dothly concur!  The neck joint work on many of them is also very interesting and you really get to see some interesting links to other necked, string instruments out there.

I wish I could recommend a qin-maker, as there's another instrument that is just a joy to play (think of a 7-string fretless bass, using nylon and nylon&wire strings typically tuned C, D, E, G, A, C, D). I've only been able to get harmonics similiar to this out of my Steinberger GL4AT. If you're into Blues, this is an instrument where a goodly portion of the music out there is VERY similiar. 

Please, pardon the off-topic nature of this reply.


----------



## Munky7Head (Feb 5, 2009)

I say it's a fad. The eight is toooo low, if you ask me. seven is enough.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 5, 2009)

I ordered an 8 with A extra high G string.
The 27 fretted instrument has 6 octaves ,and that's what I want!
Extended range instruments are not a fad or a hype.
They are instruments which made to make different "thinking" or "feeling" musicians.

We are musicians ,not sheep!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 5, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> I ordered an 8 with A extra high G string.
> The 27 fretted instrument has 6 octaves ,and that's what I want!
> Extended range instruments are not a fad or a hype.
> They are instruments which made to make different "thinking" or "feeling" musicians.
> ...


----------



## cyril v (Feb 5, 2009)

Munky7Head said:


> I say it's a fad. The eight is toooo low, if you ask me. seven is enough.



Lots of people to add high strings instead of the low F you know?


----------



## Adam (Feb 5, 2009)

cyril v said:


> Lots of people to add high strings instead of the low F you know?




Thats my prefered method.  The high A string sounds good for chords too and just leads.


----------



## tr4c3 (Feb 5, 2009)

If I go with an 8 I plan to add the high A (or whatever tuning I use really) and just have it tuned to low B or Bb for the most part. That's all I need.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 5, 2009)

After having an 8 for a while now, I gotta say I prefer 7s for myself, but there are plenty of guys using 8s making music that I like


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 5, 2009)

Like many others have said it depends on what you need/want and the kind of music you make.

For me an eight would be imensely useful as when I first started playing music, I played bass. Eventually I wanted more high notes so I got a guitar wub: my beloved Kittythulhu), but I missed the low notes, and since I'm a sucker for wierd and experimental stuff I tuned it in fifths FCGDAE. That gave me both the required high and low range, and it sounds great. I can play on it just fine, but I find soloing much easier on a fourths tuned instrument. I will be getting 7s and _*at least*_ one 8 in the future.

One thing I did on bass that I don't do on guitar is two handed tapping (piano style). Not that I was very good at it, but it's not possible on my current guitar due to string spacing, and it wasn't very useful on bass due to a lack of strings. An 8 would be great for that as well as my usual angular metal riffing and dissonant chords.


----------



## Krauthammer (Feb 6, 2009)

After playing my new RG2228, i had to laugh when I picked up one of my 7's and found out the neck was too small! The 8 is an entirely different beast, but more of the same if that makes any sense. It all depends on what you want to play. It is still a guitar, has strings, and rocks; no matter how many strings are on your axe, music will still be made. I must admit that I am enjoying my 8 immensely


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 1, 2009)

what kinds of things do those of you who own 8s do with your 8s? i only have 7s now and i basically just use the 7th string for more notes during solos and stuff...


----------



## Adam (Apr 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> what kinds of things do those of you who own 8s do with your 8s? i only have 7s now and i basically just use the 7th string for more notes during solos and stuff...



I use my 8th string(high A) for more notes in solos, extended arpeggios/scales, and right now I'm trying to learn some of Chopin's Etudes.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 1, 2009)

chopin is my fav


----------



## Fred (Apr 1, 2009)

I find myself playing an entirely different style of metal to what I'm used to every single time I pick up my 8, haha. And, believe it or not, other than the tuning it's completely unrelated to Meshuggah! The extra scale length is definitely taking me a while to get used to, but other than that the way it's made me think somewhat differently to how I've been thinking for a very long time is hugely appreciated.

As an example, if you have a look at my SoundClick, the first two songs were recorded on my 8 and the last one on my 7-string:

www.soundclick.com/BloodAndLeather

...Definitely makes you think differently about your playing!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 1, 2009)

those links didn't show up :-(


----------



## vansinn (Apr 1, 2009)

Adam said:


> Thats my prefered method.  The high A string sounds good for chords too and just leads.



Don't have an eight as yet, will have later! With an A4 string I'm gonna love not having to crimp my pity fingas on high frets. I need 26 frets and would love to be able to go even higher at times, so..

Eight strings is also about flexibility: The tone isn't the same on various parts on the fretboard. Instead of having to fret all the way 'up there', an eight makes it possible to get the same high notes earlier on the board with a different tone.

Also, using a mix of chugga with open string picking in chords, alternating with fast flickering on higher notes, I'll love being able to chug along and easily hit the higher notes without needing to freak up'n'down the board.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 1, 2009)

u guys are making me want an 8 now... but i think i'm gonna do what i did w/ the 6 to 7 switch and wait til i feel i'm good enough on a 7 to move on to something new... i don't wanna bit off more than i can chew


----------



## Adam (Apr 1, 2009)

vansinn said:


> Don't have an eight as yet, will have later! With an A4 string I'm gonna love not having to crimp my pity fingas on high frets. I need 26 frets and would love to be able to go even higher at times, so..
> 
> Eight strings is also about flexibility: The tone isn't the same on various parts on the fretboard. Instead of having to fret all the way 'up there', an eight makes it possible to get the same high notes earlier on the board with a different tone.
> 
> Also, using a mix of chugga with open string picking in chords, alternating with fast flickering on higher notes, I'll love being able to chug along and easily hit the higher notes without needing to freak up'n'down the board.



I made a vid demoing some position shifts just like you're talking about:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 1, 2009)

wow... the 8 string is nowhere near as intimidating as i thought... i fuckin' want one now... thanks alot for givin' me more GAS


----------



## vansinn (Apr 1, 2009)

^ yeah, as much as I love hanging out in here, I kinda regret it..  I was perfectly happy playing 6 strings, and found the additional 7th string cumbersome, and what happened?
Now my playing stops because I too often reach for that non-existing string, and lately I've started missing the A4 string as well.
Now there's no way back, just gots to have it. Any known-good medicaton against GAS? I have issues with irregular heart beatings, don't sleep well at nite...


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 3, 2009)

I was kind of a victim to the hype and talk. The idea of an 8 looked so cool to me and saw so many people getting them so I kinda bought one on impulse. I dont play meshuggah-esque music at all but my 8 went right back up for trade the same day i got it which is today! That extended range is too much for me and im happy with 7s anyway ^_^


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 3, 2009)

wow, i was amazed and intrigued. intimidated as well. but i LOVE mine and i dont play like meshuggah either.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 3, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> chopin is my fav



Prelude #4 almost makes me cry.

literally.

in a good way though.

Chopin was truly a great man.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Apr 3, 2009)

I love how this discussion went from trolling to classical in a matter of like a page...

I love you guys


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 6, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Prelude #4 almost makes me cry.
> 
> literally.
> 
> ...



Yes!! There seem to be a lot of people adapting Chopin for ERG, myself included. My technique is far too pitiful right now for Op24 no.12, which I'm half-assedly working towards.


----------

